# Doordash driver confronts manager that stole a delivery



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This is pretty epic.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/kaluhx


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

epically pointless


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Lots of things wrong here on both parts:

First and foremost, if you’re going to wear a mask, wear_ it_properly. Especially when you’re working at a ‘drug and pharmacy’ store.

Obviously the CVS worker is trying to ‘fraud the system’, a no point in the video, does the worker admit that she received the order (Which sounds like it was an expensive order). If she had, she would’ve openly been honest and straightforward, especially if there was a mistake made. (Which there wasn’t.)

Now, in terms of the driver, I don’t think there’s anything wrong with approaching and recording, but she needed to end it when she realized she was not going to get admission from the CVS worker. And no matter what, DoorDash may or may not even review that video, and in some situations, this probably made it worse for that driver, which likely receive further complaints from the customer for harassment and ‘other’ false allegations.

Unfortunately, we can’t stop everything from happening with dishonest people, but we have to try to cover ourselves the best we can by being thorough with deliveries. And this instance, the Door-Dash driver should’ve just left, but needlessly kept nagging the CVS worker, which likely will put them on a permanent deactivation.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Wait, people get fired for stealing food?

I ususually just wait the 8 minutes (GH) and its free. My dogs have gotten so fat.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

DD driver had to of gone back to the store hours later . Idiot driver why go back ? Let it go 
Why i snap pictures of every food delivery . 
The dd driver should of posted this directly onto twitter . That cvs worker should be fired . Robbing and improper mask. 
She does not have a medical reason not to wear it properly .


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> DD driver had to of gone back to the store hours later .


Not necessarily. If the' fraud complaint' came in shortly after the delivery was completed, the driver probably was notified within the hour with a message/email from DoorDash. In the video, the driver made it sound like she delivered the order not that long from when the complaint was received.



kingcorey321 said:


> Why i snap pictures of every food delivery .


Does it really matter though? That doesn't mean it's going to help your case, these delivery companies don't really care one way or the other sometimes, they're not even investigating fraud cases. They don't have the time or the resources, you're simply Just deactivated. Not to mention, drivers shouldn't have to photograph 'every delivery', just the ones that actually require it for contactless orders.



kingcorey321 said:


> The dd driver should of posted this directly onto twitter .


Bad idea. This would've backfired on the driver. Because the D.D.was being oppressive by constantly harassing the worker, when she knew she wasn't going to admit she received the order. If the DoorDash driver would've handled this more appropriately, then I would agree, but this situation was taken way too far, when it was turning into nothing more than bickering. I think this video on Twitter would've only put the driver in a situation where they would be deactivated, given it wasn't really handled very well.



kingcorey321 said:


> That cvs worker should be fired .


Fired? Yes, simply because she (CVS worker) was not professional, and made the comment that 'she wanted to punch the driver in the face' and was using other profanities. So for that alone, she should be terminated.



kingcorey321 said:


> That cvs worker should be fired . *Robbing* and improper mask.


By the way, I don't think you understand what 'robbing' means. To 'Rob' means to unlawfully take something by force or threaten, that's not what happened here. I think you mean to say she 'fraudulently made a false complaint in order to receive a free order, which would also be theft'.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

This customer was appropriately bothered and embarrassed by the encounter and her own wrongdoing, but there’s likely no way this driver isn’t going to be deactivated.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Instead of all that nonsense she should've just went back as a customer a few days later and made that manager's life a living hell. Handed her cash covered in feces or something , I dunno.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> Instead of all that nonsense she should've just went back as a customer a few days later and made that manager's life a living hell. Handed her cash covered in feces or something , I dunno.


Or ordered this off DoorDash and had it delivered to the manager.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

This is why I don’t deliver to Garner. Or Johnston county which is right next door. Too much crazy.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

jjminor82 said:


> This is why I don't deliver to Garner. Or Johnston county which is right next door. Too much crazy.


I spoke too soon. Same thing happened to me today and I told the customer to speak with GrubHub customer service to get a refund and that I would do the same. I spoke with GrubHub and explained that I had checked everything with the restaurant as I always do to make sure that nothing was missing and the conversation went fine. The customer got a refund for the food.

The customer then decided to call me for a second time and harass me as she had said the restaurant confirmed that the meat was on her dish but her complaint to me the first call was that there was no meat on her dish (why would I steal the meat from a dish??). I let her know again that I had confirmed everything in the order was correct with the person at the restaurant (it was a verbal confirmation of three items that were packaged in white food boxes in three separate paper bags, which were altogether packed into one large plastic bag - I never touch the food nor do I open the boxes as I do not want to breathe on the food). I hung up on her when she threatened me that I better get her meat back to her, and I immediately called GH to them know that I was being harassed.

GrubHub now has a recorded conversation my side of the story. I do not go back to confront the customer and I still get paid. The customer gets free food and the honor of never having to deal with me again as I will not deliver to her ever again either.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

My question is how does the driver know that this was the customer who made the scam, these companies don't disclose this info for this particular reason.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> My question is how does the driver know that this was the customer who made the scam, these companies don't disclose this info for this particular reason.


Yeah. And unless the customer confronts the driver directly such as happened in my case there is usually only a a vague idea of who actually reported the driver.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I followed this story closely. Driver was fired as you would expect. The CVS District Manager saw the clip on Reddit, reached out to the driver, then after confirming via security video that the order was received. After the investigation she was fired, no real reason was given (obviously) but the driver was told the language and mask failure were a big deal to them. They had to fire her even without that, this was a really bad look for CVS.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> My question is how does the driver know that this was the customer who made the scam, these companies don't disclose this info for this particular reason.


If I do 10 deliveries and 9 tip and one does not tip and I get notice that a customer reported not receiving their food, it's pretty obvious who reported.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I followed this story closely. Driver was fired as you would expect. The CVS District Manager saw the clip on Reddit, reached out to the driver, then after confirming via security video that the order was received. After the investigation she was fired, no real reason was given (obviously) but the driver was told the language and mask failure were a big deal to them. They had to fire her even without that, this was a really bad look for CVS.


I don't suspect it was just the profanity improperly worn a mask, the CVS worker threatened violence by saying '_I wanna punch you in the face._' I'd say that's also even more of the reason why that CVS worker was fired for that reason alone. The mask being in sufficiently worn is partially due to the fact it was too large for her face, which I don't know if CVS issues mask or not, but nonetheless, it's supposed to be form-fitting.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> I don't suspect it was just the profanity improperly worn a mask, the CVS worker threatened violence by saying '_I wanna punch you in the face._' I'd say that's also even more of the reason why that CVS worker was fired for that reason alone. The mask being in sufficiently worn is partially due to the fact it was too large for her face, which I don't know if CVS issues mask or not, but nonetheless, it's supposed to be form-fitting.


The mask was also probably falling off her face due to the sodium overload of the large expensive meal she had just stolen &#128514;


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> The mask was also probably falling off her face due to the sodium overload of the large expensive meal she had just stolen &#128514;


Hahaha. In the video, the driver said something like "_I hope you enjoyed your expensive meal, you know, the chicken, steak and shrimp that you ordered." _

I bet when the CVS worker was thinking what should I have to drink with my stolen meal? She probably was thinking, so many selections to steal from the company I work for. I doubt 'free' water from the bubbler was something that she chose. :biggrin:


----------

